# 30 cm or a foot in Halifax NS



## Heygus (Nov 11, 2008)

This was our first amount of snow, My new to me Truck worked good, 1990 Chevy short box.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

We could use some of that. I'm jealous


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice to see. I wish i was getting some of that. I live in St. John's NL and all we are getting is rain and it seems like its going to be like that for a while.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I was there on holidays this summer. You guys have a great pace of life. Maybe I need to move there.

Great pics but you can keep the snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, send some to new jersey please!



Thanks Tim


----------



## Heygus (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, if I could send some you all would have it !!


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*It the heavy stuff too*

I WAS PLOW WITH A 4X4 BACKHOE AND 12" PUSHER AND MAN LET ME TELL YA MAN IT TOOK A LONG TIME TO CLEAN18 HRS THEN 12 TODAY AND GOING BACK IN HERE SOON I WELL TRY TO POST SOME PICS TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME FROM MOVING ALL THE PILES I WELL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT WEEK MOVING THEM LOtymusicL


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Got about 5-10cm here just enough to plow starting out to be a good year hopefully it keeps up payup


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

yeah, you guys got hit good in the city. we got about 10" down here. that's enough for me. on of my firefighters spun out, and smacked his spreader into an overpass. spent a couple hours gettin that up and running in the storm.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks good...sure beats the 5 or 6cm we got out of the storm...sharp looking truck too!tymusic

Freddy


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice fresh fluffy stuff

looks like the new truck is working out fine.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Where you located? I'm in Chester Grant.

Almost bought the farm at the height of it. Bud of mine called, his truck broke down, and asked me to do some of his residentials. One of them is a long drive with a hundred foot drop into a lake. Plowed down no prob, turned and came back up. Half way up the plow dropped, dug in and pulled me to the edge, two wheels dropped over. Luckily my neigbors have heavy equipment and they got me out in one piece.

Thought I was done!



theonlybull;647309 said:


> yeah, you guys got hit good in the city. we got about 10" down here. that's enough for me. on of my firefighters spun out, and smacked his spreader into an overpass. spent a couple hours gettin that up and running in the storm.


----------



## Corman (Oct 4, 2008)

sure glad I have a 2 inch trigger built into my contracts


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*heres some pic from my phone*

cleaning up


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*some more*

alot to do still just put 12 hrstymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*more*

long nighttymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*last 1s of me snow ball*

going to make a snow man tymusic


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow lucky you. I live in fredericton and we got a third of that. I visited my parents in moncton and they got almost that much. Lucky you I still havent had the chance to exercise my new to me plow and truck. Nice to talk to some maritimers!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very Nice. Lets hope we see some of that.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

How do you like the Cat E series? look pretty cumfy from the outside

How many hoes are on that lot?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

murray83;648621 said:


> How do you like the Cat E series? look pretty cumfy from the outside
> 
> How many hoes are on that lot?


i like the older 420D better and they are much faster but after the first 20 or 30 hrs its all good we got 12"pushers too and man do they work and the HRs on it cant tell ya it only 9 months old pic of pusher and 1 of are loaders its a CAT 966 with 15" blade and 10"wingtymusic


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

*Live from The Duck pond*

Hey SamJr 
Where you plowing at looks like either Burnside or Woodside Industrial Park.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Burnside*



Ducke;650287 said:


> Hey SamJr
> Where you plowing at looks like either Burnside or Woodside Industrial Park.


we got alot all jobs in Burnside we over 50 commercial lots and we do both tims tymusic


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

You don't happen to do WeedMan at 60 Trider Crt ?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*No*



Ducke;650307 said:


> You don't happen to do WeedMan at 60 Trider Crt ?


no we don't was it one of yours


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*are gear*

3 loaders all with wings

4 backhoes 3 with 12"pushers we just got the 4th backhoe today new off the lot @ cat i never sen it yet cats getting it ready 

9 4X4 doge chev and ford and out of the 9 3 new 1s in the last 3 days 3/4 chev and 2 1 ton doges 

and 1 bobcat this is new today too


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

*Live from the Duck Pond*

No it were I work out of in the summer?
Who ever did it did a crappy job of plowing it out.
We are still working out of the warehouse doing Christmas lighting.
and we ended up having to dig out by hand .
We complained to out land lord but that didn't get us very far.
oh well I guess that's life.
I guess next storm I'll load my snow blower and charge the Landlord for 
my services.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Ducke;650333 said:


> No it were I work out of in the summer?
> Who ever did it did a crappy job of plowing it out.
> We are still working out of the warehouse doing Christmas lighting.
> and we ended up having to dig out by hand .
> ...


LOL right on it got alot of ppl off grad but still should fix u up and getting it done


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

*Live from the Duck Pond*

I'm new to the snow biz 
Got a 10HP 28" cut blower and 6 driveways along with walks. 
I hope maybe next year to be plowing instead or as well.
Hey anything for a buck you do what you got to do when you work seasonal.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Ducke;650343 said:


> I'm new to the snow biz
> Got a 10HP 28" cut blower and 6 driveways along with walks.
> I hope maybe next year to be plowing instead or as well.
> Hey anything for a buck you do what you got to do when you work seasonal.


yep theres alot of ppl looking for ppl to plow i tell ya


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

nice balancing act with the big snow ball


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

*snow in halifax*

I remember that storm, our plowing guys didn't show up to plow out our apartment complex.....me and 2 other guys shoveled for 9 hours to get out. That is what made me want to buy the snowbear plow.


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

*Live from the Duck Pond*

So as we sit here and prepare for out second storm in less then a week.
Are you sick of the sight of snow yet?


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

HAHA! NOPE...white gold falling from the sky!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Born and raised in Cape Breton here so thought I'd jump in on this Maritimer thread... lol

Miss being back home... Got married down there in August.

Few Maritime pics.... One of wife enjoying the view... Sssshhhh dont tell her I posted it...


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Winter storm watch*

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS POSSIBLY REACHING 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES INLAND AND OVER HIGHER TERRAIN. 
tymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*nice view*



drivewaydoctor;714631 said:


> Born and raised in Cape Breton here so thought I'd jump in on this Maritimer thread... lol
> 
> Miss being back home... Got married down there in August.
> 
> Few Maritime pics.... One of wife enjoying the view... Sssshhhh dont tell her I posted it...


like the a## view man i mean over view lol tymusic


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

samjr;714937 said:


> SNOWFALL AMOUNTS POSSIBLY REACHING 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES INLAND AND OVER HIGHER TERRAIN.
> tymusic


dunno if you guys got much in the city, it was a total flop down here in the valley. just a little mist :angry:


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep...kinda hard to plow and pile water! Where was the weatherman on this one?


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

We got about 10-12 cm of Slop Snow here in Souris. Started about 5am.They cancelled schools up here because the roads are a mess. It is supposed to go down to -17 tonight. What a mess that'll be.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

short box regular cabs are great for plowing


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope me neither, bring it on! 



Goofyexponent;714549 said:


> HAHA! NOPE...white gold falling from the sky!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well they got around to cancelling schools in Halifax at noon. Zsu. called me, she works for a teacher. Called the boss and asked him if I could leave early, glad I did, the roads were starting to ice up. I'll PM you, daughter is in medical school and will be spending 6 weeks over there starting in a couple of weeks. Got to drive her to the island, might have to pop by and see the Willys in action! 



willyswagon;715059 said:


> We got about 10-12 cm of Slop Snow here in Souris. Started about 5am.They cancelled schools up here because the roads are a mess. It is supposed to go down to -17 tonight. What a mess that'll be.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

My truck is an extended cab, long box f250, it isn't the best truck for turning around in tight spots, but when i get a blade full of snow it will keep pushing it until i take my foor off the go pedal.


----------

